# Half and Half vs Milk in Scones



## eccozmaig

I have a recipe for scones that asks for half a cup of half and half, how bad will it be if I use milk instead.


----------



## auntdot

Don't know your recipe but I doubt the substitution would hurt.

You might add just a tad, and I stress the tad part, of extra butter.

Milk is essentially cream with less butterfat, OK, not exactly, but close enough for governemnt work on a very early Christmas morn.

Scones are great.  Haven't made them in a while.  Gotta try it again.

Always add raisins to them, but to each their own.

Hope it all works out and enjoy.


----------



## expatgirl

A wonderful moist scone recipe that I found at Allrecipes.com uses sour cream and they're great------over 80 5star reviews with the most recent being within the last few days though the  original posting is over a year old.
Like auntdot we love ours with raisins and dried cranberries are also delicious.  Good luck!


----------



## LindaB

I don't think you will have an appreciable difference. I have also used liquid non-dairy creamer with my scone recipe. In fact, I used a flavored one with much success.


----------



## shpj4

Hello and welcome to DC.  The Half and Half vs Milk in your receipe will be okay - the Half ad Half may make the scones a little richer.


----------



## Michael in FtW

The difference is basically the butterfat content. Whole Milk has 3.25-4% butterfat - half and half (h-n-h) is a mix of milk and cream and is between 10.5-18% butterfat.

Substituting milk for h-n-h will make a little difference in the richness and texture ... but not enough that it would be bad.

To put the h-n-h richness (butterfat) back into the recipe using milk: for 1/2 cup milk MINUS 1 Tablespoon milk add 0.75-1 Tablespoon melted butter.


----------



## attie

daisy said:
			
		

> They'll be just fine. To prove it, here's a recipe for a really rich scone mixture, using all cream!
> 
> *Cream Scones*
> 6 cups self raising flour
> 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
> 3 teaspoons sugar
> 3 cups cream
> 
> Combine sugar and salt with the flour. Heat cream until fairly hot and mix into the dry ingredients. You may need to add a little more liquid. Press out to about 1cm thick and cut into rounds. Bake at 250C for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to 180C and continue cooking for a few minutes until nicely browned.
> 
> _Variation:_
> If preferred, make up 90g butter to 3 cups with cream or milk instead of using all cream.
> 
> Actually, when making scones, I prefer to use soured milk. Seems to make them lighter. Just add a dash of lemon juice or vinegar to the milk or cream.


Another variation to yours Daisy would be to use 1 cup of cream and 1 1/2 - 2 cups of Lemonade [soda to you] or even Fanta with some orange rind. I've made them with Lemonade but not Fanta. No sugar is needed, but that depends on how sweet you would like them


----------



## Jenyfari

In Australia we don't have half and half. Never heard of it until I saw it on the internet one day and wondered what everyone was talking about. I just know that I substitute it with half milk and half cream when I get a recipe for it.


----------



## TATTRAT

done it a million times, no issues.


----------



## imcory

*Half & Half vs Milk in scones*

I'm sure the scone will taste okay with the milk and is a great ideal if you are trying to lower the fat content. I also have used a low fat buttermilk with good success. However, I must admit, the best scone that I've tasted was a recipe that I used by _The Barefoot Contessa_ which called for heavy cream and yes, it also had raisins.


----------

